# How to create Blake Lively's low loose ringlets with ghd dark



## fseoer2010

Since I have been a sales of ghd hair straighteners, I keep an eye on latest hairstyles and famous stars' hairstyles. I have thin, lifeless hair, I have been upset for finding a suitable hairstyle. Accidentally I find Blake Lively's low loose ringlets. It really makes me crazy. I think it really add instant body and movement to thin, lifeless hair with romantic curls at the ends a la Blake Lively.
So I created this hairstyles at home with my GHD IV Dark styler. Now I am very satisfied with my new hairstyle. If you like this hairstyles, you can make it home. I will give you some tips about how to get low loose ringlets.<br />
Apply a wave-defining product to towel-dried hair and blow-dry. Spritz small sections of hair with ghd hairspray,and curl ends with GHD Dark,. When hair has cooled, gently run fingers through to separate into piecey curls. So you can get this look. 








Tracking: GHD 
Article from :How to create Blake Lively's low loose ringlets with ghd dark | GHD Blog


----------

